# Star Wars D20 Adventures



## satori01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Are there any published D20 Star Wars adventures, or big campaign style adventures.  I am looking to run a limited Star Wars campaign and was looking for the easy way out.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 12, 2004)

_Tempest Feud._ You may have tweak it with little difficulty because it's written for the original core rules, not the revised core rules.

Your other option is the adventures posted on the web site:

www.wizards.com/starwars


----------



## edventure (Jul 12, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _Tempest Feud._ You may have tweak it with little difficulty because it's written for the original core rules, not the revised core rules.




Poke around in the Star Wars RPG forums.  One of them has a painstaking Tempest Feud character conversion.  I beileve it's stickied at the top.

The problem I have with TF is that it's for 9th level IIRC.  My group is still in the low sixes.  We'll get there eventually.  For now I just make stuff up  based on the Wizards mini modules and things found in the forums.


----------



## scourger (Jul 13, 2004)

I count 38 free ones you can download (FREE) from the official WotC SW web site here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/newsarchive&tablesort=2

Scroll down until the category column shows adventure.  Enjoy!


----------



## Shadow145 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Good Site*

http://www.swrpgnetwork.com/ 

Really good site for star wars RPG stuff.  They were starting a Living Force style setting with a series of adventures, but I don't think they have put out more then one adventure yet.  Post there and I'm sure someone will come up with something good for you.  

Also if you have a RPGA membership (free) and I believe a herald level GM rating (pass an online test), you can download a bunch of the Living force modules off of the WOTC RPGA site (free).  Well, at least you used too, that may have changed.  Register your group members and run your own Con!  Several of those modules are multi-part adventures, and the whole living force stuff runs together so you should be able to put together a fairly lengthy campaign.  

Good luck to you!


----------

